# cougars up millcreek



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Watch out they're getting more active, I've been seeing a lot of sign and heard one within 80 yards the other day. I think they spook me more than bears.. cats you just can't trust em!.... Oh ya and Bears, Beats, Battlestar-Galactica!!..... That is all..


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I can categorize my own cougar sightings in the wild without dogs as follows: Those that were running away when I seen them, and those that were running away after they seen me.

I think you are being unjustly paranoid.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There has NEVER been anybody killed by a lion in Utah!...

That pretty much sums it up .....

People that are 'scared' by lions, DONT know lions. Cat's are puss'es:-o


----------



## elkmule123 (Aug 14, 2013)

I've got a buddy that has 4 cats (one pic) sitting at the watering hole he has his camera on up Millcreek area.


----------



## Groganite (Nov 14, 2012)

Kevin D said:


> I can categorize my own cougar sightings in the wild without dogs as follows: Those that were running away when I seen them, and those that were running away after they seen me.
> 
> I think you are being unjustly paranoid.


Its not so much seeing them alone that worries me, its stumbling on a kill :O---: But hey at least one hasnt followed me 1/2 a mile like the black bear did.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Stumbling onto 'kills' is AWESOME!!!

Usualy a pretty good spot to release hounds..


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

i think im more concerned with an unpredictable moose than i am bears or cats. regardless all you can do is not worry about it and move on. people that take a handgun for cats and bears make me laugh, i do however understand if you're hunting out of state in grizzly country. i have however seen more cat sign this year than i ever have.

i take that back, rattlesnakes are my biggest fear..seen a ton of them this year and a few that could have got me had they so chosen to as it was dark and it was too late by the time they started rattling.

as far as the lions and bears....just be smart and dont worry about it


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

sk1 said:


> i think im more concerned with an unpredictable moose than i am bears or cats. regardless all you can do is not worry about it and move on. people that take a handgun for cats and bears make me laugh, i do however understand if you're hunting out of state in grizzly country. i have however seen more cat sign this year than i ever have.
> 
> i take that back, rattlesnakes are my biggest fear..seen a ton of them this year and a few that could have got me had they so chosen to as it was dark and it was too late by the time they started rattling.
> 
> as far as the lions and bears....just be smart and dont worry about it


I agree the moose is the biggest danger imo.
However why laugh at guys that take protection, attacks DO happen no matter what you think. 
It is very very rare but it does happen, do you have smoke alarms in your house? I could call you paranoid about the house catching fire if you do.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

what has always scared me the most is the critters dressed in orange that are packing heat.


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

hoghunter011583 said:


> However why laugh at guys that take protection, attacks DO happen no matter what you think.
> It is very very rare but it does happen, do you have smoke alarms in your house? I could call you paranoid about the house catching fire if you do.


Nothin wrong with it, just extra weight IMO. Do whatever you need to do to feel comfortable enough to go hunt. Me, I figure if a lion is going to get me it will most likely be from behind in the dark hiking in or out. Not exactly much a gun is going to do for me then. I feel most bear confrontations are also avoidable which is why I said be smart about things. Just how I see it.

I have yet to play ring around a tree with a moose but I've had some bulls during the rut pretty angry to a point I thought we were going to do a dance....never did though.

I guess I sometimes feel like a handgun is a false sense of security....which is why I get a kick out of seeing them. however I must say there are places I have been hunting or hiking that it would have made me feel safer from two legged critters.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Kevin D said:


> I can categorize my own cougar sightings in the wild without dogs as follows: Those that were running away when I seen them, and those that were running away after they seen me.
> 
> I think you are being unjustly paranoid.


That is typically the case. I have had two incidents that did not fit that, though. I had one make contact with me through the side walls of a tent, and I had one territorially scream at me, from not too far away. If in either case, either of those lions wanted me dead, he could have done it easy, but they did not.

Back in the '90s my neighbor had his dog(poodle) snatched right off the leash, as he was walking it in the predawn hours. He beat the lion with a flash light, and it ran off with the dog. Like Goofy said, no one has been killed in Utah, and lions killing humans is pretty rare.

There has been a correlation between deer numbers(may be indirect correlation), and human attacks. Most attacks have occurred since 1986, with attacks before then, being almost unheard of. http://tchester.org/sgm/lists/lion_attacks.html Caution: the auther of this page is anti hunting. But, the numbers are good, and condensed in one place.


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> what has always scared me the most is the critters dressed in orange that are packing heat.


Agree 100% but I don't rifle hunt so I don't have to deal with this too often


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

they're only dangerous if you don't know how they operate. there are a bunch on the east side but i suggest you observe them in a more controlled environment. try the canyon inn on tuesday nights. that's when they're in heat.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Kevin D*
> _I can categorize my own cougar sightings...as follows: Those that were running away when I seen them, and those that were running away after they seen me._


Are we talking cats or ladies here?


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

sk1 said:


> Nothin wrong with it, just extra weight IMO. Do whatever you need to do to feel comfortable enough to go hunt. Me, I figure if a lion is going to get me it will most likely be from behind in the dark hiking in or out. Not exactly much a gun is going to do for me then. I feel most bear confrontations are also avoidable which is why I said be smart about things. Just how I see it.
> 
> I have yet to play ring around a tree with a moose but I've had some bulls during the rut pretty angry to a point I thought we were going to do a dance....never did though.
> 
> I guess I sometimes feel like a handgun is a false sense of security....which is why I get a kick out of seeing them. however I must say there are places I have been hunting or hiking that it would have made me feel safer from two legged critters.


I agree, it is more of a false sense of security. I carry bear mace and human mace. The human mace is for dogs who's owners always say "He won't bite" And I reply " I know he won't bite me cause I'm going to mace him if I feel he might bite". The owner always leashes the dog after that point. Funny, if they are so sure he won't bit why do the need to worry about me!!

The bear mace is for bears, cougars (which like you said will prolly jump on my head and I won't have a chance to use it) wolves, moose, angry horses, cattle, and great pyrenees dogs. Oh and any human psycho in the woods who tries to kill me!!
I just like to have a weapon to defend myself and not just hope it never happens to me!
I also haven't been chased by a moose but have had a few close calls, I hope that mace stops them when it happens!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> The bear mace is for bears, cougars (which like you said will prolly jump on my head and I won't have a chance to use it) wolves, moose, angry horses, cattle, and great pyrenees dogs.


I started carrying pepper spray after too many encounters with sheep dogs as well.

O*--


----------



## jayo (Jul 10, 2013)

I see cougars every time I'm in the Millcreek area, MILF's too.


----------



## sk1 (Apr 7, 2013)

jayo said:


> I see cougars every time I'm in the Millcreek area, MILF's too.


Lol wish I had thought of that


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I was sitting at my camp in millcreek boiling some water for my mountain house meal and a cougar came up the trail and sat down to take a pee literly 10 yards away. Just as she started to go I said excuse me. Scared the crap out of her. She said sorry and left. Lol I just didn't want her dropping a duce near my tent while I was eating.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> I was sitting at my camp in millcreek boiling some water for my mountain house meal and a cougar came up the trail and sat down to take a pee literly 10 yards away. Just as she started to go I said excuse me. Scared the crap out of her. She said sorry and left. Lol I just didn't want her dropping a duce near my tent while I was eating.


I remember reading this exact same quote a year ago or so. Good on ya for nailing it again!


----------

